# Alienware M11x spieletauglich ?



## metal gear 4 ever (20. März 2010)

Ich bin sehr an dem Gaming-Notebook: Alienware M11x interresiert
Bin allerdings wegen dem Prozessor etwas skeptisch
Was meint ihr, wie könnte man Assassins Creed 1 darauf spielen?

nebenbei hab ich gelesen dass er nach der Übertaktung unstabil sein soll.
stimmt das?

mein vielleicht sukünftiges System:
C2D 1.3 ghz -> overcklockable to 1.73 ghz
GDDR3 NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 335M mit 1 GB
4 GB RAM


----------



## feivel (20. März 2010)

übertakten würd ich ein notebook eh nicht...aber das m11x sollte für ac1 reichen


----------



## metal gear 4 ever (20. März 2010)

Auf welchen Einstellungen würde man es ungefähr spielen können


----------



## windows (20. März 2010)

Wie viel willst du für das Netbook ausgeben?


----------



## metal gear 4 ever (20. März 2010)

943 €


----------



## windows (20. März 2010)

metal gear 4 ever schrieb:


> 943 €


Dann kaufst du besser ein Netbook und einen PC.


----------



## Jakob (20. März 2010)

CPU ist zu schwach für Graka. 11" ist zu klein zum zocken.


----------



## einrudelgurken (21. März 2010)

Hier hast du einen Link, um es etwas billger zu bekommen.
Alienware Gaming Systeme | Dell de
Ich interessiere mich auch sehr für dieses Netbook. Ich habe ja auch schon einen Thread eröffnet, da kannste ja auch ma rein schaun. Haste ja bestimmt schon xD.http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/notebooks-und-netbooks/92899-alienware-m11x.html


----------



## feivel (21. März 2010)

das ist immer noch ein notebook....
kein netbook

da sind noch gehörige unterschiede.


----------



## metal gear 4 ever (21. März 2010)

also es is so , ich will des zu mind. 50% auch daheim zum zocken benutzen
meint ihr dass es sich dafür eignet


----------



## metal gear 4 ever (21. März 2010)

hallo, antwortet mia mal jmd. ?????????????????


----------



## STSLeon (21. März 2010)

Warum liest du nicht den verlinkten Testbericht und siehst dir die Vorraussetzungen des Spiels an. Dann siehst du doch ob es läuft oder nicht.


----------



## metal gear 4 ever (21. März 2010)

ich will doch nua wissen ob er sich zum "daheim-spielen" bringt


----------



## Pixelplanet (21. März 2010)

feivel schrieb:


> das ist immer noch ein notebook....
> kein netbook
> 
> da sind noch gehörige unterschiede.



11,6" ?

würde ich ganz klar als netbook bezeichnen 

wobei die bezeichnung auch völlig egal ist fakt ist es ist zu klein um wirklich mit spaß drauf zu zocken 

hab mal auf nem 11,6" Timeline netbook gezockt 

es macht einfach keinen spaß bei der größe


----------



## metal gear 4 ever (21. März 2010)

KANN MAN  IHN (nua von der leistung her) ZUM DAHEIM-SPIELEN NUTZEN???????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Professor Frink (21. März 2010)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
also wirklich, man hat dir einen Testbericht verlinkt. Selber lesen solltest du schon !!
Nen Kumpel mir hat des Ding und es ist DEFINITIV NICHT ZU KLEIN zum zocken.
So, und um es dir nochmal zu sagen dieser Beitrag 





metal gear 4 ever schrieb:


> KANN MAN IHN (nua von der leistung her) ZUM DAHEIM-SPIELEN NUTZEN???????????????????????????????????????????????????????


ist unter aller Kanone und sowas solltest du nicht posten. SIch wie ein quengeliges Kind zu verhalten kommt im allgemeinen nicht so gut.
Netiquette ist das.(zb schreibt man nicht 30 Fragezeichen sondern ?!, nutzt nicht 10mal denselben Smiley etc. )
Also, wenn du dir das MX11 holst, wirste deinen Spaß damit haben
lg


----------



## metal gear 4 ever (21. März 2010)

ok, sorry wegen eben 
und der prozzesor ist deiner meinung nach hicht zu schwach?


----------



## Professor Frink (21. März 2010)

also, der Prozessor limitiert zwar die Grafikkartenleistung, aber nicht so, dass es schlimm wär. Wenn du kannst solltest du aber das Modell mit dem stärkeren Prozessor kaufn, bringt ne deutliche Mehrleistung. Durch das gute Kühlkonzept kannste auchnoch nen kleines bisschen OCen wennde dich traust.


----------



## rocc (21. März 2010)

Pixelplanet schrieb:


> 11,6" ?
> 
> würde ich ganz klar als netbook bezeichnen
> 
> ...



FALSCH! Das ist kein Notebook und auch kein Netbook, sondern ganz einfach ein Subnotebook.


----------



## Professor Frink (21. März 2010)

was gleichzusetzen ist mit einem Netbook^^


----------



## rocc (21. März 2010)

Nein, weil ein Subnotebook einen im jeden Falle stärkeren Prozessor hat. Subnotebooks haben mehr Platz für Komponenten und deren Kühler und sind daher auch um einiges schwerer. Im Falle des M11x sogar 2kg, während ein Netbook mit 700g wohl eher ein Leichtgewicht ist.

Nachtrag: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subnotebook lesen und staunen.


----------



## midnight (21. März 2010)

Also Netbook und Subnotebooks haben an sich nichts gemein. Netbooks sind günstige mit Peng-Displays ausgestattete Nachwerflaptops die fürs Grundlegende reichen müssen.
Subnotebooks bieten in der Regel die Leistung eines "großen" Laptops, haben sehr große Akkus und sind sehr leicht. Leider auch sündhaft teuer.

so far


----------



## Professor Frink (21. März 2010)

is ja gut, ich habs verkackt ^^
ich gebs zu !!! Steinigt mich !


----------



## metal gear 4 ever (21. März 2010)

was hat es damit aufsich dass alle sagen dass es riskant sei den prozzesor zu übertakten , was genau kann den da schlimmes passieren


----------



## metal gear 4 ever (21. März 2010)

please respond


----------



## Acid (21. März 2010)

also wäre ich hier moderator hätte ich dir längt einen bann gegeben, hier ist ja wohl niemand verpflichtet dir zu antworten! Und deshalb stündlich deinen thread zu pushen ist schlicht und einfach daneben also bitte! Wie alt bist du denn?

Und es ist ein subnotebook! Ich denke wenn es der hersteller so bezeichnet wird es schon stimmen, wobei diese diskussion auch absolut sinnlos ist!

Also ich hatte ein Alienware m15x mit einer 260gtx diese war etwa gleichzusetzten mit einer 9800 im desktopbereich...

Ein sunotebook um daheim zu spielen? 

Dann hol dir doch lieber wenns ein notebook sein soll, ein 15 oder 17 zoll worauf du auch was siehst und welches leistungsmäßig auch besser ist! Aber halt da steht ja kein alienware drauf


----------



## CrazyBanana (21. März 2010)

hättest du google benutzt hättest du auch gleich einen testbericht benutzt!!!
aber da ich ein netter Mensch bin: KLICK

du willst ein NetBook/Subnotebook für zuhause


----------



## rocc (21. März 2010)

metal gear 4 ever schrieb:


> was hat es damit aufsich dass alle sagen dass es riskant sei den prozzesor zu übertakten , was genau kann den da schlimmes passieren


Na, vllt verlierst du deine Garantie?  Und beim Notebook kann da auch sehr schnell was kaputt gehen. Wenn man denn überhaupt die BIOS-Möglichkeiten dafür hat, bzw. das software-seitig hinbekommt.


----------

